# proof photos?????



## 4karenmm (Aug 13, 2010)

This may sound like a dumb question....but being new to this whole thing and just beggining I was unsure how to do this....

How do I put 'PROOF" on photos that I have taken???  I shot a wedding this past weekend for an aquintance since it was one of my first weddings I am not going to charge her but in the future evenually I will... but am unsure how to mark the proofs so that they are not used to recopy.


----------



## TiCoyote (Aug 13, 2010)

Lightroom and Elements both have a watermark feature.  You can also take text, paste it on a new layer, and reduce the opacity.


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 13, 2010)

If it's a friend of yours you could also just show them the pictures on your computer and let them pick that way...


----------



## JamesMason (Aug 13, 2010)

You have 4 options.

1. send a printed proof book like this Proof Books  Sim2000imaging

2. Make the proof images so small you cant print them

3. Put a big watermark on the image in photoshop Watermarking your photos in Photoshop 7 and CS

4. trust your clients (and local labs) not to infringe your copyright

Im a fan of one and four tbh


----------



## 4karenmm (Aug 16, 2010)

Thank yo for all your help.


----------



## redtippmann (Aug 16, 2010)

I use instaproofs.com for my proofing. I have it deposit my earnings in my PayPal account and it sends me a neat and tidy order that I take to mpix.com to fill. Now they do take a %age of the earnings but it is well worth it. They even give you an option to password protect the images which I think is super cool. And it automatically water marks the photos and scales them down but keeps the original encase the client wants to buy the original copy.


----------

